# Floyd county



## helmes4 (Jul 28, 2014)

Went out yesterday seen 20 or so only 4 fawns acorns was looking good as well


----------



## Dstewart2000 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have about 4 fawns  still with a couple of spots but most are fading, 10-12 does and a couple of small 2nd year bucks. Acorns are pretty decent and some are dropping already. I can see tons still in the trees.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Sep 7, 2014)

spot ill be in come opening morning is loaded with persimmon and mucadines  and the acorn trees have them but aren't that loaded oh and im also right beside a cut over


----------



## mmcneil (Sep 25, 2014)

I saw 4 does and 1 fawn this evening. Feeding on white oaks and muscadine leaves


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 28, 2014)

mmcneil is there space for one bow hunter where you hunt?
my son is a student at Shorter University and he's looking for a place to hunt. 
one day a week if that, most likely Saturdays maybe two times a month depending on school schedule. he is responsible and respectful 22 year old. thank you


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 18, 2014)

What did every one see this morning?  White oaks are still raining down.  Had 1the doe come by at 8am and that was it.  Stayed in the stand till 11am.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 28, 2014)

Whats everyone seeing???  I hunted Thursday last week and today and didnt see anything.  No shots heard last week and 3 today.  Deer seem to be moving everywhere except by my stand.


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 28, 2014)

my dad dropped one in lindale this morn.


----------



## dpilgrim (Nov 8, 2014)

*Bow hunting wishing I would have taken my rifle.*

Had a bruiser chase a doe right in front of my stand this morning. Took a poor shot and wound up not finding the buck. Trying to get a good buck with my bow but probably going to put it up for the year after that upset.


----------



## muzzystrut (Nov 29, 2014)

Was finally able to put a buck on the ground yesterday, 170-175# 8 point with a messed up left side. Shot him at 1130 chasing three does around, the rut in floyd this year has me all confused....


----------

